# Test prop + Masteron Any body tried it? results? sides? etc



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all,

Just out of intrest has anybody ran a cycle of

Test prop and masteron with/without winny on the side?

I no its mainly a cutting cycle and with any cycle training nd diet have to be spot on, so im not looking for any advice on that part of the course.

Just want anybody with experience and willing to share that experience with me?

Sorry to be blunt, but im quite uptodate with the diet, what cycle its mainly used for etc etc

just need some reviews on it. ie, strength, sides, timings, length, dosage, ive got a good mind already about it, but would like experience input!

Thanks

Ruggers.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its not a cutting cycle mate,its a cycle people call a cutting cycle but you would get just as big from it as if you were using any long estered versions of these drugs.

Also to answer the question by and large its a mainstay of what many guys use going into shows,tis a good stack,sides i cant comment on as rarely suffer from them,length how long is a piece of string,doseage that depends on each persons affinity to the drugs but typically if using short esters of the drugs,t prop 100mg eod,mast prop 100mg eod,win 50mg ed


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Weeman, thankyou very much.

From all your posts/pics seems you are a very experience man, so your input will be taken on board more than a '' young , inexperience, deca and suss youth!''

would you say 6-10 weeks at that dosage is sufficent, obviously along with a clean diet, and cardio 5-6 times a week! fasted and non fasted can make 2wice a day somedays due to shift patterns.

I tryed to keto diet. lasted 2 weeks in the summer, wasnt for me due to rugby!

So now im just balanced and have a ''treat'' not cheat meal every sunday, but through the week im clean with under 100G of carbs a day. high protein, moderate fats, with plenty of fruit and veg to keep me on the ****ter!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ruggersplayer said:


> Weeman, thankyou very much.
> 
> From all your posts/pics seems you are a very experience man, so your input will be taken on board more than a '' young , inexperience, deca and suss youth!''
> 
> ...


sounds good to me mate you sound like you have all other aspects pretty sorted and will see good results running it the typical 6-10 weeks


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes thanks Weeman, it's taken alot of testing and failing, but i think i have tweaked what suits me best!

All about experiementing and making mistakes '' In life we would never learn if we didnt make mistakes, as we would have nothing to learn from''

Yeh so hopefully, one everything is in place i will crack on and make the most of it!


----------

